# Skyrim: 40 Minuten Spielszenen von der QuakeCon



## Loofi (7. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: 40 Minuten Spielszenen von der QuakeCon* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: 40 Minuten Spielszenen von der QuakeCon


----------



## Pistolpaul (7. August 2011)

was zum..., wie gehen die denn ab?
sind die alle auf drogen?


----------



## looser111 (7. August 2011)

das hab ich mich auch gefragt  nerds unter sich


----------



## Blasterishere (7. August 2011)

Sind Leute aus Texas, die sind immer so^^


----------



## krucki1 (7. August 2011)

Hat mich total an die Apple Vorstellungen erinnert wo auch immer alle wild rumkreischen wie Teenigirls bei ihren Boybands


----------



## DrPaepper (7. August 2011)

Ich freu mich so sehr drauf! Die Atmosphäre ist atemberaubend!


----------



## LaggyNET (7. August 2011)

Ne, das ist noch viel schlimmer, als bei Apple! Wahnsinn, wie die bei jedem neuen Baum ausrasten. Als wär das Spiel ihr Leben... 

Aber gut, die Grafik ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller. Minimalkost. Zur Erinnerung - Oblivion war damals quasi ein "Grafikkracher". 
Trotzdem glaub ich, dass das Gameplay wieder ganz gut werden wird.


----------



## Egersdorfer (7. August 2011)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Ne, das ist noch viel schlimmer, als bei Apple! Wahnsinn, wie die bei jedem neuen Baum ausrasten. Als wär das Spiel ihr Leben...
> 
> Aber gut, die Grafik ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller. Minimalkost. Zur Erinnerung - Oblivion war damals quasi ein "Grafikkracher".
> Trotzdem glaub ich, dass das Gameplay wieder ganz gut werden wird.


 
Zu ersterem gebe ich Dir Recht, die Leute übertreiben ihre Freudensausbrüche doch sehr.

Zu zweiterem gebe ich zu bedenken, dass Skyrim auf den Konsolen laufen muss (anscheinend ist gezeigte Demo auch eine Konsolenversion, weil er von right and left trigger redet, sowas gibts ja nur auf einem Pad). Da muss man es halten wie ein Gynäkologe (also Abstriche machen).

Aber die Details fand ich schon mal ganz gut, bspw. Blut auf dem Schwert oder dass der Charakter sein Schild gehoben hat, wenn man blockt etc.


----------



## uglygames (7. August 2011)

Das Publikum wirkt etwas bedeppert, aber ansonsten sieht das Spiel richtig klasse aus.
Außer der Kampf mit den Tieren, sah etwas sehr nach oblivion aus, die animationen waren hoffentlich noch nicht fertig...
auch die k.i. wirkt sehr dumm, aber bis november ist ja noch etwas zeit, der moonwalker npc war auch witzig.


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. August 2011)

Bedenkt, dass hier Tausende Fans zu einem Event kommen, was trinken und dann Spaß haben wollen. Dazu dann noch die amerikanische Begeisterungsfähigkeit, fertig ist die Riesenshow. 

Ist aber kein Ami-Phänomen. Wenn auf der Gamescom Hunderte Leute den Namen eines Hardware-Herstellers schreien, nur damit der ein T-Shirt in die Menge wirft, dann wird's mir ganz anders ^^


----------



## uglygames (7. August 2011)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Ne, das ist noch viel schlimmer, als bei Apple! Wahnsinn, wie die bei jedem neuen Baum ausrasten. Als wär das Spiel ihr Leben...
> 
> Aber gut, die Grafik ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller. Minimalkost. Zur Erinnerung - Oblivion war damals quasi ein "Grafikkracher".
> Trotzdem glaub ich, dass das Gameplay wieder ganz gut werden wird.


 QUATSCH!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...1 jahr nach oblivion kam crysis...oblivion war garantiert kein grafikkracher!
Minimalkost? Ich glaube du hast mal garkeine Ahnung von der Materie...das ist alles nur xbox 360 material, sprich grafik die auf einer 5 jahre alten konsole läuft.
Wie todd schon sagte, zeigt er immer die 360er version, da die leute dann mehr erfreut sind, wenn sie die pc version sehen, aber naja, was sage ich das einem der keine Ahnung hat


----------



## combine (7. August 2011)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Ne, das ist noch viel schlimmer, als bei Apple! Wahnsinn, wie die bei jedem neuen Baum ausrasten. Als wär das Spiel ihr Leben...
> 
> Aber gut, die Grafik ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller. Minimalkost. Zur Erinnerung - Oblivion war damals quasi ein "Grafikkracher".
> Trotzdem glaub ich, dass das Gameplay wieder ganz gut werden wird.



warst du noch nie auf ener spielemesse?
es geht da einfach um stimmung


----------



## leckmuschel (7. August 2011)

combine schrieb:


> warst du noch nie auf ener spielemesse?
> es geht da einfach um stimmung


 trotzdem ist der jubel ziemlich übertrieben.
solchen jubel gab es nicht einmal bei bf3, als die panzermission gezeigt wurde. entweder man zeigt was wirklich atemberaubendes und flippt dabei aus, oder man zeigt, wie man wölfe mit einem schwert erledigt und klingt wie beim sexuellen höhepunkt.


----------



## Matze1994 (7. August 2011)

Ich finde, dass das Game zwar richtig gut aussieht und auch vom Umfang her gigantisch ist, aber was mir irgendwie fehlt ist die treffer rückmeldung in Kämpfen. Also zumindest ich habe bei den Kampfszenen im der Ego perspektive immer so das gefühl wie wenn der Charakter vorbei schlagen würde. Zudem ist es den Gegnern mehr oder weniger egal ob sie getroffen werden oder nicht. Sie verhlaten sich trotz zahlloser treffer immer gleich, sprich man trifft ihn am Fuß und er zeigt keine Reaktion darauf wie z.B. dass er mal hinfällt. Gerade bei 32:50 sieht man keinen einzigen Kratzer oder ein Loch im Flügel des Drachen zudem sieht es aus als ob der Spieler planlos durch die Luft schlagen würde. Ich hoffe, dass das nur in dieser Demo so auf mich gewirkt hat, da es ziemlich laut ist und daher auch noch die Soundrückmeldungen der treffer fehlen, da ich dieses Spiel eigentlich schon spielenswert finde und ich es mir kaufen werde.


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> QUATSCH!
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...1 jahr nach oblivion kam crysis...oblivion war garantiert kein grafikkracher!
> Minimalkost? Ich glaube du hast mal garkeine Ahnung von der Materie...das ist alles nur xbox 360 material, sprich grafik die auf einer 5 jahre alten konsole läuft.
> Wie todd schon sagte, zeigt er immer die 360er version, da die leute dann mehr erfreut sind, wenn sie die pc version sehen, aber naja, was sage ich das einem der keine Ahnung hat


 
Du glaubst auch alles, was dir die Entwickler sagen, oder? Es gibt genügend Beispiele dafür, dass den PC Spielern im Vorfeld eine deutlich bessere Grafik versprochen wurde als auf Konsolen, aber fast immer hat sich das gar nicht oder nur in Teilen bewahrheitet. Und wenn, dann war das eigentlich immer nur dann der Fall, wenn primär für den PC entwickelt wurde oder die PC Version deutlich nach der Konsolenversion veröffentlich wurde, damit die Entwickler auch genug Zeit für die Portierung und die Bearbeitung der Grafik hatten. 
Da für Bethesda der PC Markt nur noch untergeordnete Bedeutung hat, würde ich also keinen Cent darauf setzen, dass die PC Version zum Release so viel besser aussieht als die Konsolenversion. Gerade was die Texturenqualität anbelangt, bin ich da mehr als skeptisch (Stichwort Grafikspeicher).

Oblivion war kein Grafikkracher und das war auch mit ein Hauptkritikpunkt des Spiels, weil die künstliche Grafik einfach ein Atmosphärekiller war, gerade was die Personen und Gesichter anbelangt.


----------



## robotbug (7. August 2011)

Matze1994 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Game zwar richtig gut aussieht und auch vom Umfang her gigantisch ist, aber was mir irgendwie fehlt ist die treffer rückmeldung in Kämpfen. Also zumindest ich habe bei den Kampfszenen im der Ego perspektive immer so das gefühl wie wenn der Charakter vorbei schlagen würde. Zudem ist es den Gegnern mehr oder weniger egal ob sie getroffen werden oder nicht. Sie verhlaten sich trotz zahlloser treffer immer gleich, sprich man trifft ihn am Fuß und er zeigt keine Reaktion darauf wie z.B. dass er mal hinfällt. Gerade bei 32:50 sieht man keinen einzigen Kratzer oder ein Loch im Flügel des Drachen zudem sieht es aus als ob der Spieler planlos durch die Luft schlagen würde. Ich hoffe, dass das nur in dieser Demo so auf mich gewirkt hat, da es ziemlich laut ist und daher auch noch die Soundrückmeldungen der treffer fehlen, da ich dieses Spiel eigentlich schon spielenswert finde und ich es mir kaufen werde.



es ist immer noch ein rollenSPIEL.....erwarte bitte nicht ein reelles verhalten der npcs wie im echten leben. wenns wirklich mal so ne rückmeldung geben würde, wie du sie verlangst, wär das game ziemlich frustrierend. stell dir nur mal vor, du müsstest nach jedem kampf erst mal ein parr wochen pausieren (in spielzeit) damit du mal auskurierst. 
ich glaub skyrim wird  grösser als oblivion werden. und die ausbaustufen der skills sind mal der hammer. z.b. die interaktion mit dem schild. ich hoffe nur, und davon geh ich mal davon stark aus, es gibt wieder genug gegenstände in dem spiel. und wieder die alten fraktionen.


----------



## KKK15 (7. August 2011)

klatschen wie verrückt nur weil er Hunde tötet... die leute sind echt fertig


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. August 2011)

Hört hier keiner zu was der Kerl im Video sagt? Bei 4:10 sagt er, die PC Version sieht viel besser aus. Und keiner von euch hat das Recht seine Aussage in den Dreck zu ziehen, nur weil bei anderen Spielen dasselbe versprochen und anschließend nicht erfüllt wurde. 

Mir persönlich ist es aber egal wie es aussieht, solange es Spaß macht. Dafür wurden Spiele doch ursprünglich gemacht oder nicht?


----------



## MusicMan1992 (7. August 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Hört hier keiner zu was der Kerl im Video sagt? Bei 4:10 sagt er, die PC Version sieht viel besser aus. Und keiner von euch hat das Recht seine Aussage in den Dreck zu ziehen, nur weil bei anderen Spielen dasselbe versprochen und anschließend nicht erfüllt wurde.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist es aber egal wie es aussieht, solange es Spaß macht. Dafür wurden Spiele doch ursprünglich gemacht oder nicht?


 
Meine Rede. "egal wie es aussieht" klingt sogar ein wenig abwertend (is denke ich mal jetzt nicht so gemeint), aber ich finde trotzdem, dass man diese Grafik nicht schlecht bewerten kann, nur weil es besser aussehende Spiele gibt. Ich finde die Optik super und freu mich wie bekloppt auf das Spiel.




robotbug schrieb:


> es ist immer noch ein rollenSPIEL.....erwarte bitte nicht ein reelles verhalten der npcs wie im echten leben. wenns wirklich mal so ne rückmeldung geben würde, wie du sie verlangst, wär das game ziemlich frustrierend. stell dir nur mal vor, du müsstest nach jedem kampf erst mal ein parr wochen pausieren (in spielzeit) damit du mal auskurierst.
> ich glaub skyrim wird  grösser als oblivion werden. und die ausbaustufen der skills sind mal der hammer. z.b. die interaktion mit dem schild. ich hoffe nur, und davon geh ich mal davon stark aus, es gibt wieder genug gegenstände in dem spiel. und wieder die alten fraktionen.


 
Es geht Matze glaub ich nicht um aus dem Kampf resultierende Verletzungen, sondern um eine Bestätigung, dass er den Feind überhaupt getroffen hat, also etwas Blut oder eine Wunde (nur der Optik wegen).


----------



## MrCry3Angel (7. August 2011)

freu mich auf The Elder Scrolls 6 Hammerfell auf der XBox3  bzgl. Playstation 4 Das wird Hammer aussehen^_^ freu freu


----------



## robotbug (7. August 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> Es geht Matze glaub ich nicht um aus dem Kampf resultierende Verletzungen, sondern um eine Bestätigung, dass er den Feind überhaupt getroffen hat, also etwas Blut oder eine Wunde (nur der Optik wegen).


 
schon klar, nur welche balance hätte denn das game, wenn der gegener bei jedem treffer erst mal einknickt und man dann munter weiter draufhaut, weil er sich nicht erholt. umgekehrt geht das auch. dann würden die kämpfe dadurch entschieden werden, wer zuerst ein treffer landet....


----------



## Darknomis806 (7. August 2011)

bähh die zocken skyrim auf der xbox...


----------



## MusicMan1992 (7. August 2011)

robotbug schrieb:


> schon klar, nur welche balance hätte denn das game, wenn der gegener bei jedem treffer erst mal einknickt und man dann munter weiter draufhaut, weil er sich nicht erholt. umgekehrt geht das auch. dann würden die kämpfe dadurch entschieden werden, wer zuerst ein treffer landet....


 
Was du sagst, stimmt natürlich, aber das meinte ich nicht. Träfe man einen menschlichen Gegner, könnte beispielsweise etwas Blut spritzen, damit du selber weißt "Aha, ich habe gerade getroffen!" , bei dem Drachen könnten ein paar Schuppenbröckchen wegfliegen. Stunnen sollte nur bei kritschen Treffern möglich sein.

Wenn man bei jedem Schlag gestunnt wird, sähe das ja aus wie bei Gothic 3


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2011)

"Auf der derzeit laufenden QuakeCon präsentierte Bethesda die Xbox 360-Version von The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim, was das Publikum anfangs mit Buh-Rufen quittierte. Antwort von Bethesda: Das habe man erwartet, die PC-Version sehe auch viel besser aus - aber per Gamepad spiele es sich auf der Bühne besser als mit Maus und Tastatur."

Als ob man ein Gamepad nicht auch an einen PC anschließen könnte.....
Wenn die PC Verison so viel besser aussieht, hätte man doch einfach auch mal ein paar Screenshots veröffentlichen können. Kein Marketing-Argument steht dem entgegen, vielmehr hätten hochauflösende Screenshots die Vorfreude aller PC Spieler noch erhöht. Einziges Gegenargument wäre vielleicht, dass die Konsolenspieler mal wieder gemerkt hätten, mit was für einer miesen Technik sie leben müssen.....

Auch wenn mich die Fanboys hier jetzt wieder kritisieren werden, ich glaube einfach den Versprechungen von Bethesda nicht. Ich werde mein Urteil über Skyrim also nicht einfach aufgrund von Wunschdenken fällen, sondern erst, wenn ich die PC Version in Aktion gesehen habe und Testberichte gelesen habe.


----------



## JoeBold (7. August 2011)

Ich würde das Spiel so gerne vorbestellen, allerdings spiele ich Grundsätzlich auf dem PC und bisher hat man noch keine Ausschnitte und sonstige Details aus de PC Fassung gesehen, was mich skeptisch stimmt. Wie wird etwa die Steuerung auf dem PC ausfallen - Wird Bethesda stupide auf Maus und Tastatur optimieren und andere Eingabemöglichkeiten außer acht lassen (so scheint mir, denn Todd meinte bei der Präsi ja das es schwer ist bei einer Vorführung auf der Bühne Maus und Tasta zu verwenden -.-)? Die Razer Hydra etwa eröffnet interessante Bedienkonzepte, da sie Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Move-Controler der PS3 aufweist, und was ist mit Kinect? Oft wird für den PC auch einfach die Game-Pad-Steuerung der Konsolenfassung komplett über Bord geschmissen (wie etwa bei Mass Effect geschehen), da der Entwickler denkt, PCler spielen eh nur am Computertisch und da ist die Tastatur und Maus das einzige was man braucht - Das ist eine Fehlannahme. Ich etwa habe meinen PC am Fernseher dran und kann vom Sofa aus spielen.

Auch wird gesagt, die PC Grafik würde deutlich besser aussehen, aber zeigen will das bisher nicht - WTF?

Bevor nicht handfeste Details zur PC Fassung veröffentlicht werden, ist für mich eine Vorbestellung ausgeschlossen, egal wie gut mir das Bisher gezeigte gefällt. Und dass Modding auf dem PC möglich sein wird zählt nicht als das Killerargument. Vor allem weil ich gerne vom Sofa aus dieses Spiel auf meinem großen Fernseher spielen will und nicht an den Tisch verbannt werden möchte.


Just m 2 Cents.


----------



## Sancezz1 (7. August 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> "Auf der derzeit laufenden QuakeCon präsentierte Bethesda die Xbox 360-Version von The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim, was das Publikum anfangs mit Buh-Rufen quittierte. Antwort von Bethesda: Das habe man erwartet, die PC-Version sehe auch viel besser aus - aber per Gamepad spiele es sich auf der Bühne besser als mit Maus und Tastatur."
> 
> Als ob man ein Gamepad nicht auch an einen PC anschließen könnte.....
> Wenn die PC Verison so viel besser aussieht, hätte man doch einfach auch mal ein paar Screenshots veröffentlichen können. Kein Marketing-Argument steht dem entgegen, vielmehr hätten hochauflösende Screenshots die Vorfreude aller PC Spieler noch erhöht. Einziges Gegenargument wäre vielleicht, dass die Konsolenspieler mal wieder gemerkt hätten, mit was für einer miesen Technik sie leben müssen.....
> ...


 
Klar kann man auch ein Gamepad an einen PC anschließen. Aber eine Konsole ist nunmal handlicher 
Spaß bei Seite. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Demo von Skyrim von der QuakeCon in besserer Qualität von Bethesda veröffentlicht wird. Dann läßt sich schon ein bisl besser feststellen wie hübsch Skyrim wirklich ist, zumindest auf der Xbox. Dieses "Amateur"-Video läßt zwahr etwas erahnen das das Spiel von der Optik her gar nicht so schlecht ausschaut. Und die PC Version wird auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht schlechter aussehen, als die gezeigte Xbox Version


----------



## ING (7. August 2011)

wie die abgehn^^

gehts nur mir so oder ist das video ab minute 26 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen? erst minutenlang standbild und wenns dann wieder kommt ist der ton komplett async.


----------



## Mentor501 (7. August 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch alles, was dir die Entwickler sagen, oder? Es gibt genügend Beispiele dafür, dass den PC Spielern im Vorfeld eine deutlich bessere Grafik versprochen wurde als auf Konsolen, aber fast immer hat sich das gar nicht oder nur in Teilen bewahrheitet. Und wenn, dann war das eigentlich immer nur dann der Fall, wenn primär für den PC entwickelt wurde oder die PC Version deutlich nach der Konsolenversion veröffentlich wurde, damit die Entwickler auch genug Zeit für die Portierung und die Bearbeitung der Grafik hatten.
> Da für Bethesda der PC Markt nur noch untergeordnete Bedeutung hat, würde ich also keinen Cent darauf setzen, dass die PC Version zum Release so viel besser aussieht als die Konsolenversion. Gerade was die Texturenqualität anbelangt, bin ich da mehr als skeptisch (Stichwort Grafikspeicher).
> 
> Oblivion war kein Grafikkracher und das war auch mit ein Hauptkritikpunkt des Spiels, weil die künstliche Grafik einfach ein Atmosphärekiller war, gerade was die Personen und Gesichter anbelangt.


 
Euer Erinnerungsvermögen ist nicht mehr das beste oder?
Damals war Oblivion der Grafikkracher schlechthin, leicht orangene Gesichter hin oder her.
Wenn ihr mal die alten Internet Einträge und Ausgaben von PCGames. Gamestar etc. durchstöbert werded ihr lediglich sehr positive Einträge finden, klar, es gab einige die sich über die Art der Darstellung beschwerten, aber das Groß der Meinungen verhielt sich vorrangig positiv, schließlich knüpfte der Styl ja auch an Morrowind an und war somit keine große Umstellung wenn mans genau nimmt.

Das geht besonders an uglygames, nur weil sich die Optik damals durch Crysis noch extrem schnell entwickelt hat heisst das nicht das Oblivion kein Grafikkracher war, andere beschimpfen sie hätten keine Ahnung aber selbst nichts besser machen, sowas liebe ich.
Außerdem kam Oblivion Anfang/Mitte 2006 heraus und Crysis Ende 2007. 
BF3 wird also vermutlich auch kein Grafikkracher weil 1,3/4 Jahre später ein besser aussehendes Spiel auf dem Markt ist. 

Edit:
Was die kreischende Menge angeht: 
Sowas nennt man einfach gut drauf sein und ein Spiel Feiern, ich weiß, für die "seriöse" deutsche Masse, die teilweise dazu führt dass man nicht mal mehr ein ein Spiel genießen kann, weil es (manchmal schon vor Release) in tausend Fetzen zerrissen wird, ist das nichts, aber deshalb muss man die Leute nicht als Sonderlinge hinstellen. 
Abgesehen davon sitzen bei solchen Präsentationen oftmals eingekaufte Stimmungsmacher die die Menge mit ihren Reaktionen zum nachmachen annimieren sollen, klappt in den allermeisten Fällen auch.

Edit2: 
"Wir wollen nicht das wackeliges ausgewaschenes Material unserer Demo im Internet zu sehen ist als bitten wir euch im Gegenzug dafür dass wir euch das nun zeigen eure Handys, Videokammeras etc. auszustellen..." (Sinngemäß)

Mission failed 


"Es läuft auf der XBox360"

Menge: "Buuuuuuuuu"

Todd: "Die Reaktion haben wir erwartet"


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. August 2011)

Die Demo hat man doch irgendwo schonmal 1:1 so gesehen oder?

Und was zur Höle geht denn bei dem Publikum ab Oo


----------



## Wamboland (7. August 2011)

Schade nicht mehr online


----------



## kraenk (7. August 2011)

Das Video wurde soeben wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung gesperrt


----------



## Peerman (7. August 2011)

WIE GEIl, ich habs noch gesehen *freu*


----------



## Renox1 (7. August 2011)

Bitte woanders hochladen


----------



## Mentor501 (7. August 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Die Demo hat man doch irgendwo schonmal 1:1 so gesehen oder?
> 
> Und was zur Höle geht denn bei dem Publikum ab Oo



Ja die Demo gab es schonmal (aber nicht 1:1) so zu sehen, da das der normale Demolevel ist den sie immer für die Präsentation benutzen, aber hibe gibts tatsäclich einige Neuigkeiten z.B. die dunle Bruderschaft .


----------



## endmaster (7. August 2011)

Konnte kein Stream finden, wo das Video noch online ist. Habs aber auf Megaupload gefunden.
Mein Kaspersky hat keine Viren gefunden und es ist knapp 40 minuten lang. Ich glaub das Ursprungsvideo von YouTube.
Ich hoffe das ist erlaubt hier zu posten, ansonsten macht doch vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Ich meine, es geht um SKYRIM! 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=16D1TDA3
Megaupload ist ja auch für freeuser ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> Konnte kein Stream finden, wo das Video noch online ist. Habs aber auf Megaupload gefunden.
> Mein Kaspersky hat keine Viren gefunden und es ist knapp 40 minuten lang. Ich glaub das Ursprungsvideo von YouTube.
> Ich hoffe das ist erlaubt hier zu posten, ansonsten macht doch vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Ich meine, es geht um SKYRIM!
> 
> ...


 
Da sag ich artig danke!


----------



## endmaster (7. August 2011)

Ton war zumindest bei meinem Download nach ca 25min immer nen bisschen zu früh...

Es wird echt geil ... Dark Brotherhood ist drin -> Optimal xD


----------



## Bangheader (7. August 2011)

ich find das publikum hammer  die stimmung ist wie auf nem konzert oder so


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. August 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> Meine Rede. "egal wie es aussieht" klingt sogar ein wenig abwertend (is denke ich mal jetzt nicht so gemeint), aber ich finde trotzdem, dass man diese Grafik nicht schlecht bewerten kann, nur weil es besser aussehende Spiele gibt. Ich finde die Optik super und freu mich wie bekloppt auf das Spiel.


 
Nein war nicht so gemeint. Ich finde die Grafik klasse! War vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert


----------



## X3niC (7. August 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> Konnte kein Stream finden, wo das Video noch online ist. Habs aber auf Megaupload gefunden.
> Mein Kaspersky hat keine Viren gefunden und es ist knapp 40 minuten lang. Ich glaub das Ursprungsvideo von YouTube.
> Ich hoffe das ist erlaubt hier zu posten, ansonsten macht doch vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Ich meine, es geht um SKYRIM!
> 
> ...


 
DANKE auch von mir


----------



## wingo80 (7. August 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> DANKE auch von mir


 
Leider sind am Ende Sprache und Video nicht mehr synchron. Das Video hängt für ein paar Minuten, aber der Ton läuft weiter.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2011)

wingo80 schrieb:


> Leider sind am Ende Sprache und Video nicht mehr synchron. Das Video hängt für ein paar Minuten, aber der Ton läuft weiter.


 
jup, schade. Hier ist noch n Video online, ob das gut läuft hab ich aber noch nicht komplett gecheckt.

40 Minutes of Skyrim Gameplay. Thank Us Later.


----------



## LostHero (7. August 2011)

"Please put your Handys and Cameras into your pockets, because we dont want this stuff to be flimed" 

lol epic


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2011)

Ob die beim Zocken am PC oder der Konsole dann auch so rumschreien?


----------



## LostHero (7. August 2011)

Hmm ok hab das video nu mal angesehen, es sind schon wieder exakt die selben szenen wie in den anderen "demos".
und wenn der kampf mit den drachen (wie bethesda behauptet) wirklich NICHT gescriptet sein soll, WIESO sehen sie dann in jeder live gespielten demo exakt gleich aus?

scheint wieder viel bla bla um nichts zu sein und am ende sind die dinger eben doch speziell getriggert und im ablauf gescriptet .


----------



## SarenArterius (7. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hmm ok hab das video nu mal angesehen, es sind schon wieder exakt die selben szenen wie in den anderen "demos".
> und wenn der kampf mit den drachen (wie bethesda behauptet) wirklich NICHT gescriptet sein soll, WIESO sehen sie dann in jeder live gespielten demo exakt gleich aus?
> 
> scheint wieder viel bla bla um nichts zu sein und am ende sind die dinger eben doch speziell getriggert und im ablauf gescriptet .


 
Ich glaube, dass das die alten Szenen sind. Damals wurde halt nur nicht alles gezeigt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> scheint wieder viel bla bla um nichts zu sein und am ende sind die dinger eben doch speziell getriggert und im ablauf gescriptet .


 
Am Ende ist mir sowas aber dann lieber, als wenn der Kampf "freier" ist und man dann vor der schlechten KI schreiend davon läuft - nicht vor dem Drachen der an einer Säule hängenbleibt^^


----------



## trinity_reloaded (7. August 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> Konnte kein Stream finden, wo das Video noch online ist. Habs aber auf Megaupload gefunden.
> Mein Kaspersky hat keine Viren gefunden und es ist knapp 40 minuten lang. Ich glaub das Ursprungsvideo von YouTube.
> Ich hoffe das ist erlaubt hier zu posten, ansonsten macht doch vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Ich meine, es geht um SKYRIM!
> 
> ...


 
dankeschön


----------



## X3niC (7. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> "Please put your Handys and Cameras into your pockets, because we dont want this stuff to be flimed"
> 
> lol epic


 
Wie der Kerl hat auch voll dreist ein Stativ hat^^


----------



## JoeBold (8. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hmm ok hab das video nu mal angesehen, es sind schon wieder exakt die selben szenen wie in den anderen "demos".


Ich war auch etwas irritiert, denn am Anfang der Präsentation sagte Todd ja, dass er gleich Szenen zeigen wird, die so noch nicht der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wurden. Aber dann, wenn man darüber mal genauer nachdenkt, erkennt man, dass er nicht gelogen hat, denn es war tatsächlich Neues dabei (ersagte ja nicht, dass es ausschließlich Neues zu sehen gäbe) und vorallem alles zusammengehängt in einer Präsentation.


LostHero schrieb:


> und wenn der kampf mit den drachen (wie bethesda behauptet) wirklich NICHT gescriptet sein soll, WIESO sehen sie dann in jeder live gespielten demo exakt gleich aus?
> 
> scheint wieder viel bla bla um nichts zu sein und am ende sind die dinger eben doch speziell getriggert und im ablauf gescriptet .


Englische Sprache schwere Sprache - so scheint mir.
Todd sagt, und das wurde bisher immer so betont, dass die Drachen bei ihrer ersten Erscheinung "platziert sind", danach aber vollkommen frei sind und machen dürfen "was sie wollen".
Aber vor allem will man ja, dass Drachen in der Präsi vorkommen, so ist es also durchaus möglich, dass hier zugunsten der Präsentierbarkeit ein wenig nachgeholfen wurde.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## German_Ripper (8. August 2011)

Dieses rumgeschreie geht einem auf den Sa*k.


----------



## Amanra (8. August 2011)

es wirkt ein bischen monochrom ähnlich Fallout 3... ansonsten aber sehr stimmig, find ich


----------



## Mantelhuhn (8. August 2011)

Warum klatschen die, wenn der wo runterhüpft? -.- hoffe da gibt es mehr freiheiten, wie in edler scrolls 3... warum verbrennt der drache? wäre es nicht cooler, den da liegen zu lassen und "auszunehmen" z.b. drachenhorn stehlen, etc? an sowas denkt irgendwie keiner mehr


----------



## UthaSnake (8. August 2011)

Alter man hat das gefühl da sitzen voll die Nerds im Publikum!  Die klatschen ja bei allem was der "Spieler" tut.

Er stellt eine Falle mit seiner "magischen Hand" und alle jubeln -.-
Bin ich froh das solche "Jubelein" nicht in einem Bioshockvideo kommen ^^


----------



## w0l0l0 (8. August 2011)

fürchterliches konsolen-inventar. so kauf ichs nicht.


----------



## Renox1 (8. August 2011)

w0l0l0 schrieb:


> fürchterliches konsolen-inventar. so kauf ichs nicht.


 
Tja, und jetzt?


----------



## Renox1 (8. August 2011)

Was für Nerds, der Charakter zieht sein Schwert, alle Jubeln...


----------



## w0l0l0 (8. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Was für Nerds, der Charakter zieht sein Schwert, alle Jubeln...


 
Tja, und jetzt?


----------



## Renox1 (8. August 2011)

Als er den Stab anlegt rufen alle Gandalf


----------



## philipp141294 (8. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Was für Nerds, der Charakter zieht sein Schwert, alle Jubeln...


 Allein be so na Aussage krieg ich das Kotzen. 
Oller Casualgamer


----------



## Renox1 (8. August 2011)

w0l0l0 schrieb:


> Tja, und jetzt?


 
Habe ich meine Meinung geäußert.


----------



## uglygames (8. August 2011)

altes gameplay...in volllänge, ist doch alles bekannt *gähn* nur hier hat man das nervige teils niveaulose Publikum ("tea bag him" oder "rape her" omg...)


----------



## Pistolpaul (8. August 2011)

w0l0l0 schrieb:


> Tja, und jetzt?


 
Tja, und jetzt?


----------



## nigra (8. August 2011)

Wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest, hat man das Gefühl, die Community hier besteht nur aus schlecht gelaunten Nörglern. Man stelle sich mal vor, anstelle des gut gelaunten Publikums, steht dort die PCG Community mit finsterer Miene und anstelle von Jubelschreien, kommen nur Kritikeinwürfe über jede noch so belanglose Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Wraith79 (8. August 2011)

Also ich freu mich auf das Spiel....direkt vorbestellt 
Allerdings kann auch ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen wie man hier so ausrasten kann....hier wird doch nichts wirklich neues gezeigt :/


----------



## hawkytonk (8. August 2011)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Dieses rumgeschreie geht einem auf den Sa*k.


 Der Entwickler hatte einen passenden Kommentar dazu: "It's just a wolf." 

Was soll man bei diesem Geschrei von der Id-Fanbase halten - davon ausehend, dass das dort angetretene Volk den typischen Id-Fan darstellt? 
Nur als Carmack sprach, war soweit Ruhe (Siehe anderes Video). Womöglich liegt es aber auch daran, dass die meisten 'Zeugen' eines von Carmack's Vorträgen vor ihrem inneren Auge einen grünen Quellcode sehen.


----------



## combine (8. August 2011)

nigra schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest, hat man das Gefühl, die Community hier besteht nur aus schlecht gelaunten Nörglern. Man stelle sich mal vor, anstelle des gut gelaunten Publikums, steht dort die PCG Community mit finsterer Miene und anstelle von Jubelschreien, kommen nur Kritikeinwürfe über jede noch so belanglose Kleinigkeit.



  signed


----------



## crusader-2 (8. August 2011)

Ist jetzt auch hier online: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkeqvf_the-elder-scrolls-skyrim-quakecon_videogames


----------



## KILLSOMA (8. August 2011)

Ein CD Release ohne Band.


----------



## KILLSOMA (8. August 2011)

Oh Gott, wo soll man da essen gehen.


----------



## mastercd (9. August 2011)

das wird das Epic...das Spiel 2011 solange man nach beenden der Story weiter zocken kann...


----------



## zogger (9. August 2011)

mastercd schrieb:


> das wird das Epic...das Spiel 2011 solange man nach beenden der Story weiter zocken kann...


 
Kann man. Das wurde schon mal bestätigt.


----------



## tarnvogL (9. August 2011)

gerne würde ich auf der Gamescom besonders das Schwertkampfsystem genauer Untersuchen. Bisher sieht es danach aus als hätte es sich nur um die Finishing Moves verbessert. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es auf höherem Level mehr Angriffstechniken die Abwechslungsreicher sind.


----------



## finedandy (9. August 2011)

Das Video wurde aus Urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt :/ wo kann man es sich sonst anschauen?


----------



## Xyarvius (9. August 2011)

finedandy schrieb:


> Das Video wurde aus Urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt :/ wo kann man es sich sonst anschauen?


 
Ich glaube, das Video was man hier sieht, ist das gleiche, wie das, was eben auf Youtube gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Copyright-Hater (9. August 2011)

Hier gibt es das identische, auf YT gelöschte Video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkeqvf_the-elder-scrolls-skyrim-quakecon_videogame


----------



## Copyright-Hater (9. August 2011)

Warum sind die Idioten da so hinterher?! Das ist doch ne geile Promotion! Ist ja nicht so das die Präsentation schief gelaufen ist, die Leute sind begeistert!

P.S. Video link per PN.


----------

